# Biological vs Non Biological washing powder



## Gordo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wondering which we should be washing our dog's bedding in, and what difference it makes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

If he is weeing on it then use biological as it breaks down the enzymes in the urine and removes the scent


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

persil non bio


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I was always told to use non-bio, as bio can cause skin irritation in some dogs.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I always use non bio as with my dogs being thin coated it sometimes iritates their skin. I also put a small amount of white vinegar in too as it gets rid of the smell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

what i do varies on what i want to achieve...

If its blankets that have had any form of bodily fluid on (poop, wee or the mess from having kittens) - they get washed in biological with white vinegar with an extra rinse. This breaks down the enzymes in the wee's etc.

If its just a general maintenance wash its non bio with white vinegar - and i add lemon oil to the conditioner drawer - makes em smell loverly!


----------



## Gordo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

